# Grips shifter?



## Lynotch (Feb 22, 2013)

A buddy of mine bought a badass 24" cruiser a couple years back from an old man. It seemed to have all the goodies. Schwinn springer, balloon fenders, Schwinn whitewalls, S2's 3 speed sturmey archer with a coaster brake hub and something I've never before. A Schwinn grip shifter! You twist it to shift like throttling a motorcycle.  I've never seen one since and I was wondering anyone's ever seen them and how rare they are or what they normally came on.


----------



## rhenning (Feb 23, 2013)

It is probably a Sturmey Archer grip shifter with Schwinn grips on it.  They were common in the 1960s/70s.  I have a NOS one around here someplace.  Roger


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 23, 2013)

those were quite common, but I dont think ever installed from the factory by schwinn


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 24, 2013)

Yea it was a sturmey archer set up but the grips were indeed Schwinn grips. I was wondering if they were more comman or a more rare feature. I recently found out the friend who owns that bike moved outta state but left the bike behind at a mutual friends house, I'm going to try to buy it or at least get a picture bike and parts.


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 26, 2013)

*Must be my lucky day!*

Ok guy not only did I get the photos but I struck what I call "a deal!" And bought the bike!!! These look like original Schwinn grips to me. Anybody seen these before??


----------



## rhenning (Feb 27, 2013)

As I said in my first post Schwinn Grips on a Sturmey Archer shifter.  It is not a Schwinn shifter.  If you need I think I can get through the snow enough to take pictures of one of mine.  Nice looking bike but you should know the springer is an after marker knock off.  That makes your bike a bit of a Frankenbike assembled from pieces of different bikes.  It should be a good rider and a good bike to own.  Roger


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 27, 2013)

rhenning said:


> As I said in my first post Schwinn Grips on a Sturmey Archer shifter.  It is not a Schwinn shifter.  If you need I think I can get through the snow enough to take pictures of one of mine.  Nice looking bike but you should know the springer is an after marker knock off.  That makes your bike a bit of a Frankenbike assembled from pieces of different bikes.  It should be a good rider and a good bike to own.  Roger




I didn't know an aftermarket Springer makes a "Frankin bike" but thank for clearing that up.


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 27, 2013)

well its not a franken bike emergency call, but it is out of place. primarily because its a 26 in springer, and the fender will rattle until the braces break. The adult bars, and seat also make it look disporportionate. you could get an extra long screw and a bit of some sort of tube and fasten it up. Or shelf the fenders, toss on some apes, and a 20 inch banana seat, with a sky high sissy bar, and some streamers.
judging from that way cool front hub, the teardrop grips i beleive are original, and the stripe pattern i think thats a 50s bike. you may want to consider restoring it as well.


----------



## Lynotch (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info guy's but my post wasn't about the bike being a franken bike or not, it was about Schwinn making the twist shifting grips.  If you want info about the  bike it's a 57 wasp. I got the the original forks and saddle with no padding the original chain guard looks like the phantom guard but says wasp. The guy redid the bike like this luckily for me he kept all the parts to it, he still has quite a few bikes and looks like he's starting to let go of some.  I got my eye on a 50's tandem and a cycle truck.


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 27, 2013)

The shifter looks like a shimano that I have on one of my bikes ...maybe a 333 twist shifter. 

Never seen a sturmey grip shifter, maybe somebody will post a pic?


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 27, 2013)

Does look like the '333' shifter I've got also, just added the Schwinn grips.....


----------



## rhenning (Feb 27, 2013)

It would have to be a Sturmey Archer shifter if as the OP says it is a SA hub.  The shift point spacings are different for Shimano 3 speeds.  Both companies made similar twist shifters for their 3 speed hubs in the 1965 to 1975 era.  Roger


----------



## rhenning (Feb 27, 2013)

I found a picture I had of a Sturmey Archer one.  Roger


----------



## Peddler (Mar 3, 2013)

*Grip Shifters*



Lynotch said:


> Ok guy not only did I get the photos but I struck what I call "a deal!" And bought the bike!!! These look like original Schwinn grips to me. Anybody seen these before??




I have two Sears bicycles with the grip shifters--One is a girls 24" and the other 26" mens--


----------

